# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GcProKey0017 Merry ChristMass - Samsung Explode Update - Too Much For Samsung

## mohamed73

**    *  !! Merry Christmas !!*  **       *Added Samsung NOTE4 backup security data with reset efs option*   *Still no reset efs yet via adb yet*  *root need*    * Added Samsung G357M bcm base efs reset and backup tar of security units*  * cert dump possible from backup*   * Added Samsung more better readinfo with rootkey check and reactivation check.*  * Added Samsung msl imei repair*  *same as msl unlock use msl by enter or from localmsldb if enter before*   * Added Samsung localmsldb method so user not need to keep enter same msl each time for same phone*   * Added Samsung QCN read* * pc must have qpst installed*    * Added Samsung QCN write*  * pc must have qpst installed*    * Added Samsung QCN write will handle automatic remove imei from qcn file and write no buggy like others.*  * Improved Enable adb*  * some qualcomm before was not worked*  *should work now*  * Still Exclusive & only in World*      * Improved*  * reset EFS.** HTC task.** factoryrestoretar.** certwrite** imeirepair**dualimei** and Much More** Samsung NEW easy handle GUI with task list. *     *Previous World's 1st Update*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *GcProKey Support Area !! All Updates, Files can be Download From here !!* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *All Updates & History :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Successful Stories* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

